# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  الامير علي: هدفي الدفاع عنكم وحماية حقوقكم في الاتحاد الدولي

## الحصن نيوز

يخوض  سمو الامير علي بن الحسين حملة الترشيح لمنصب نائب رئيس الاتحاد الدولي  لكرة القدم عن القارة الاسيوية، و التي ستجري انتخاباتها في 7 كانون الثاني  2011 .
وقال سموه في حملته التي تحمل شعار ( نحن اسيا..لناخذ مكاننا )  والمنشور على موقعه الالكتروني: "أقدم لكم نفسي كمستمع مخلص، ومشجع منتم  لكرة القدم، وجسر يربط آسيا ويمتد الى العالم. فأنا أهدف للتواصل معكم  بانفتاح وأن أدافع عن قضاياكم وحماية حقوقكم في الإتحاد الدولي. 
وحيث  أنني بصدد ترشيح نفسي لمنصب نائب رئيس الإتحاد الدولي ممثلا عنكم فإنني  تواق إلى الوصول لجميع الاتحادات الوطنية، والاستماع لأفكاركم واهتماماتكم،  والعمل معكم بشكل مباشر لتحقيق طموحاتكم لخدمة عشرات الملايين من مشجعي  كرة القدم في آسيا الذين يرغبون برؤية لاعبينا الآسيويين يأخذون مكانهم  المناسب على مسرح كرة القدم العالمية". الموقع الرسمي لسمو الامير علي:
http://www.alibinalhussein.com 

الرابط:
http://www.alibinalhussein.com/taking-our-place 


تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

